# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Magnesium helpt tegen beroerte en herseninfarct

## FRANCOIS580

*Een beroerte of herseninfarct maakt in ons land steeds meer slachtoffers, ook op jongere leeftijd. De oorzaak ervan ligt bij ons ongezond voedings- en levenspatroon met te vet en calorierijk voedsel en veel te weinig lichaamsbeweging. Dat leidt tot hart- en vaatziekte en daarbij nemen beroerte en herseninfarct een belangrijke plaats in. Door je voedingsgewoonten drastisch om te schakelen kan je dit voorkomen. En nu ontdekten wetenschappers aan het Zweedse Karolinska instituut dat extra magnesium helpt om een beroerte of herseninfarct te voorkomen. Een beroerte ontstaat wanneer een bloedvat dat een deel van de hersenen van bloed voorziet, verstopt geraakt.*


*(Francois580)* 


Deze Zweedse wetenschappers zijn er inderdaad van overtuigd dat magnesiumrijk voedsel de beste bescherming is tegen een beroerte en herseninfarct. Om tot dit resultaat te komen analyseerden ze de resultaten van zeven eerder georganiseerde onderzoeken naar de invloed van magnesium op het ontstaan van een beroerte. Het gaat om onderzoeken die de laatste dertien jaar werden uitgevoerd en waar ruim 250000 mensen aan deelnamen. Deze kregen een dagelijkse dosis magnesium toegediend die varieerde tussen 242 en 471 milligram. Dat ligt ver boven de aanbevelingen van 300- 350 milligram magnesium voor mannen en 250-300 milligram voor vrouwen. Uit de resultaten van al deze onderzoeken blijkt dat zij die magnesiumrijk voedsel nemen een veel lager risico hadden op het krijgen van een beroerte of herseninfarct dan zij met een beperkte concentratie aan magnesium. Eerdere onderzoeken brachten het bloeddrukverlagend effect van magnesium aan het licht en wellicht is dat de oorzaak van de gunstige invloed op een beroerte.


*Magnesiumrijke voeding*


Je concentratie aan kun je natuurlijk met behulp van magnesium op peil houden. Je lichaam neemt echter voldoende magnesium uit een gezond, gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding. 
Belangrijkste leveranciers van magnesium zijn volkoren brood en allerlei graanproducten, verse seizoensgroenten, alle soorten noten, vlees, melk en alle zuivelproducten. Je risico op een beroerte daalt met tien procent vanaf het moment dat je dagelijkse magnesiuminname met honderd milligram stijgt.


*Stijve en pijnlijke spieren*


Zware lichamelijke inspanningen putten je magnesiumreserves aan. Dat is er oorzaak van dat sporters geregeld geplaagd worden door krampen, vermoeide en stijve spieren.Tijdens de zwangerschap hebben ook vrouwen nood aan extra magnesium.


*Tegen stress en angst.../...*

Lees verder:

http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...roerte-en.html

----------


## gossie

Ik heb begrepen van iemand, dat magnesium ook goed is voor overmatige zweetaanvallen, en/of evt. opvliegers!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Gossie!

----------


## sietske763

ha die gossie,
ik gebruik al jaren magnesium, maar ik heb nooit gemerkt dat het helpt tegen zweet aanvallen/opvliegers
ze zeggen ook wel dat je er beter van slaapt, helaas.........ook niets van gemerkt.

----------


## gossie

he Sietske,
dus ik hoef het niet uit te proberen, om beter te slapen :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

nou..............magnesium is natuurlijk wel een stof die goed is voor je zenuwgestel, ik slik het naast mn multivit/mineralen.
en dan de natuurliike magnesium, uit de reformzaak.

of was dit een grapje............. :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## gossie

grapje Sietske  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

D:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

:d:d:d:d:d  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@gossie,
dit moest 1 post zijn met groene lachebekjes en dan de blauwe...........
vroeger kon je het nog herstellen................nu blijkbaar niet meer....

----------

